# Fixing hollow body arch top



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Started finding old guitars at garage sales and such and fixing as a hobby, and so far it's been straight forward stuff.

I came across one, apparently been in a basement for 40yrs... no idea what brand it is since the name fell off. Tear drop shaped hollow body electric, with a slightly curved top. However, nearer the neck the arch kinda caves in a bit and the enamel as a result has a few cracks in it.

How does one go about getting the arch back?

Only thing I could think of was to stick some sort of air bag inside the guitar in inflating to push it back up, but, doubt it would work and not sure how to make it stay arched again.

Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

Sounds like it's a Vox. Pictures would help. Nice score BTW. 
Not sure what to suggest how to go about fixing it till we see it.

Here's how I dealt with a neck pocket that caved in.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?45187-El-Degas-ES-restoration/


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Took some pics and posted here... I 'think' it's a VOX, checked google images and found a few pretty close to it... if anyone knows please let me know... name appears to have fallen off.


http://s1286.photobucket.com/user/THRobinson/library/Guitar


Also, a SUPRO guitar... got both for $40 total. Supro is VERY light... did they make them out of balsa wood or something? 

Arch isn't 'too' bad... but would appreciate any advice about getting it back to it's proper shape and advice on getting rid of the cracks in the finish.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice Score, they both look pretty rad, could turn them into some real gems with a bit of elbow grease  Cheers!


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Ya, both are in pretty good shape, just a few scuffs and such, and well, gonna need a lot of polishing. Arch isn't too bad, just not sure how to bend it and make it stay. Also the headstock... apart from missing the name, it's split up/cracked in the back. Glue and a clamp should do it but, need a way to get the glue in far enough. Probably use an epoxy or something... I'd try opening it a bit more to get the glue in, but might brake through to the front.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

That teardrop guit is exactly the same as my Teisco, right down to the stamped parts, F hole and pickups - it's a Vox copy made in Japan from the later 60's.

It can be fixed but to what extent depends on who's doing it... I'd check laristotle's thread.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

The headstock break is tricky.. If you can get a syringe into the crack, you can try to inject epoxy in there... However if the break is along the grain, where the grain runs out, that makes the neck very weak, and could snap under string tension... You may need to spline the neck on either side of the break to prevent that... That said, Pictures make all the difference, can't diagnose much without seeing the details...

As for the body.. I haven't had a whole lot of experience with this, but I did have to correct this with an old Dobro, and the way I went about it was to use what i call Bolt-Jacks, and "jack" the body up from inside the instrument... I make mine.. I just use threaded bolts, screw one end in a concrete anchor type sheath, and put rubber stoppers on both ends. So it's like a little bar jack that you can adjust the height of simply by turning it.. 

First, check the inside of the body, and the braces, for cracks, or anywhere the braces might be loose. Fix those issues first.. Use a syringe to inject epoxy under loose braces and clamp them to dry. 

After any loose braces and body cracks have been repaired, then you can go about placing the jacks inside the body, and very gradually adjust the height of the jack(s) incrementally until the body is back to it's normal shape... This may take several days.. Do not rush it or you could crack the soundboard or back of the instrument. Let it sit for about 2 weeks like that... After the Jacks are removed it should hold it's shape.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Jimmy_D said:


> That teardrop guit is exactly the same as my Teisco, right down to the stamped parts, F hole and pickups - it's a Vox copy made in Japan from the later 60's.
> 
> It can be fixed but to what extent depends on who's doing it... I'd check laristotle's thread.


I saw some references to a 1968 Kawai MS-170, when I was looking for Teisco... looks the same as well

Post #9


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

@Erich - Thanks for the advice, sounds like a plan. I just got these the day before yesterday, the only thing I've done so far was order a Brigsby spring because mine is missing. I wanted to gather info before I did anything else because you never know... what cost $20 (each) may only be worth $20... but I'd hate to have ripped it apart and found out after that untouched it was worth way way more. 

... I've only seen a few episodes of antique roadshow, but I saw enough to know to research things before you do anything. 

I'll add a few more photos to the Photobucket link I have above and show more detail of the headstock... luckily, it could rip right off and not affect anything... it's a straight crack, definitely looks like the grain, but to the right of the neck/tuners.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

Sounds to me like it dried out. In addition to the other stuff, try to keep it in a humid room. This happens to acoustics in dry climates where the back flattens out as it shrinks from drying out. Also would explain crack in headstock if there's no obvious contact damage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Ricktoberfest said:


> Sounds to me like it dried out. In addition to the other stuff, try to keep it in a humid room. This happens to acoustics in dry climates where the back flattens out as it shrinks from drying out. Also would explain crack in headstock if there's no obvious contact damage


+1 to humidifying it. I would let it sit in the basement for a couple of weeks before doing any structural work, just to let it get back to shape on its own, as much as possible.

For the head crack since it's not structural I'd just use a bit of yellow wood glue, maybe watered down just a touch so it really flows in.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i had a guitar very similar to that teardrop once-
it was branded 'winston'- i think that was a made for canada kawaii or kent or something.
ill +1 on the humidifying, ive hung badly warped guitars in my bathroom,
cranked the hot water for a bit shut the door and windows.
repeat over a few days. its almost miraculous.

great score on that supro- looks very clean- i have a 59 supro special here, and yeah its light as a feather.
mine is stripped- looks to be made of poplar.
careful with the neck bolts-
one is to hold the neck, the other is an angle adjustment.
cranking the angle adjustment screw tight can crack the neck horribly,
thats why i got mine cheap- still havent figured out how to fix it.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

The Taylor guitars website used to have a great video on humidity and guitars. Might still be up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Tiesco made branded Raven for a company in Vancouver, 67 or so. Mines sitting in the basement, the only difference is the switch has a black tip instead of a white one. If you keep it stock it sounds real good thru an old tube amp.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Looking at your pictures now I see that yours is identical to mine except that your neck is laminated and mine is solid, that may be one differences between the Tiesco, Raven, Kawai branded guitars.

Also, the top on mine is Spruce but it's laminated not solid, mine's full hollow body with a small turned sound post under the bridge.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Ah Raven... My first guitar was a cherry red Raven SG with a sorta Bigsby bridge on it. Last I saw it was hanging on a wall at a music shop where I used it as a trade-in towards a Strat... been 20yrs but, often want to call and if still there buy it. 

I'll give the humidity a try since the dip really isn't that bad... mostly noticed it because of the slight gapping under the pickup. Plugged it in and no noise, and also, noticed that the rattling inside was mouse turds. So... going to stick that one aside and see what happens. The Supro I'll work on first. Doesn't need much... just cleaning mostly. The pickguard though either grew, or the guitar shrank because at the neck it has a wave. Debating to cut 1/8" off the edge at the neck and put a new screw hole in... or if it might cut into the the hole in the plate because may need to remove more than 1/8".

Also... got the good camera out for more detailed shots...

1968 Kawai MS-170

1965-68 Supro Super 7


----------

